# 65 GTO Steering component details



## norcal65goat (Jun 26, 2009)

Trying to do this as close to factory correct as I can… 

Regarding factory correct details/coatings of the steering components. In the GTO Restoration Guide, 1964-1972 by Paul Zazarine, it is stated "all these components are coated in a 60% gloss black". I have seen many cars with the linkage coated Charcoal gray (Eastwood Zinc phosphate coating). 

What is correct for these cars?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I believe the GTO restoration guide is correct.

Bear


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I can check on my 65 if you would like. My car is still original. It might be a few day before I can look at it though.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I went with 60% due to that resto guide. Haven't looked back, but I'm curious again.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've had 9 '65-'67 GTO's since the '70's, and still have two. None have had the suspension parts repainted...these were simply "used cars" when I bought them. The two I have now are not restored, and I've had them for about 30 years. The suspension and steering parts are semi-gloss black. I've parted/stripped parts off of 100's of A-bodies in the past 35 years, and all of them that were original had black paint, not charcoal or grey. Hope this helps. This is/was in California, and California vehicles, which tend not to rust on their lower extrmities, leaving the original finish (under the grease and grime) pretty much intact.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Geeteeohguy is correct, semi gloss black.


----------

